

Show HN: Answer.tv – You're Own Personal Video FAQ - Incerto
http://answer.tv

======
stevekemp
In the title here you used "you're" rather than "Your". In the page you use
"recieve" rather than "receive".

You might want to give the site more of a scan for spelling, and grammar, just
to make sure there aren't more mistakes.

------
Incerto
Hi everyone, above is my start-up , answer.tv - I'd be incredibly grateful if
you could have a play about with it and send me any feedback.

Thanks,

Incerto

